# 80% Lower



## ballen0351 (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone built an AR using an 80% lower.  I just bought one I'm going to give it a try seems pretty simple


----------



## Blindside (Oct 19, 2015)

No, but I have certainly been considering it after seeing this deal:
SWR-M4 Rifle*


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 19, 2015)

Blindside said:


> No, but I have certainly been considering it after seeing this deal:
> SWR-M4 Rifle*


got mine in the mail today I'm a work so I have not looked at it yet.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 19, 2015)

What kind of jig are you planning on using?


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 20, 2015)

Blindside said:


> What kind of jig are you planning on using?


the company sells all the jigs.  My buddy just made one and is going to let me use the jigs.  If it turns out ok I'm going to try the 300 blkout kit next.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Buka (Oct 20, 2015)

Makes me want to go hide.


----------

